# علاقة لحساب قوة الرفع لى الهيليكوبتر صغيرة



## يوهشام (30 يناير 2009)

أرجوكم أريد هذه علاقة مع تحديد الوحدات المستعملة


----------



## oualid (31 يناير 2009)

Fz=1/2ev²sCz
Fz:la portance son unité newton N
e:la masse volumique
v²:la vitesse m/s
s: la surface de l'aille m² 
Cz:coefficien aeronautique


----------



## يوهشام (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووور جدا يا oualid


----------



## يوهشام (12 أغسطس 2009)

Cz:coefficien aeronautique بأي وحدة


----------



## يوهشام (30 أغسطس 2009)

لم ترد على هدا السؤال ؟


----------



## atomic engineer (30 أغسطس 2009)

Cz:coefficien aeronautique ليس له وحده DIMENTION LESS


----------



## atomic engineer (30 أغسطس 2009)

عو انت بتدرس طيران بالفرنساوى ولا ايه


----------



## يوهشام (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على مشاركتك ولكن كيف يمكن حسابها؟


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير


----------



## 3dil (2 فبراير 2010)

اولا أنت مشكور على هذه المعلومة القيمة *Cz:coefficient aéronautique *و ثانيا اود معرفة ماهي قيمته ثالتا _جزاك الله خيرا_


----------

